

Chrome Getting Native Gamepad, Webcam, And WebRTC Support In Early 2012 - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/24/chrome-getting-native-gamepad-webcam-and-webrtc-support-in-early-2012/

======
tree_of_item
> Kinlan also said that an OnLive-type streaming video/game service is in the
> works at Google, which should come as no surprise. Google + integration is
> almost a certainty as well: “Blank is playing Modern Warfare 3! Click here
> to watch. Click here to rent.”

This could be pretty cool if Google can execute well. If there's anyone with
the infrastructure to make this work it's Google. I imagine they'd do things
like let you click a game's trailer on YouTube and start playing a demo
immediately, with some kind of psuedo-Hangout integration with Google+.

------
lini
From a purely programming point of view, this looks like a very difficult task
- different peripherals, different host systems. Kudos to their dev team if
they can pull it off.

------
drivebyacct2
Not to sound ungrateful, quite the contrary, but finally on the WebRTC stuff.
I've been dying to get my hands on it.

~~~
azakai
WebRTC will be awesome.

It should get into Chrome, Firefox and Opera next year. No idea about Safari
and IE.

~~~
tagawa
There's already a public Opera labs build with webcam support:
<http://labs.opera.com/news/2011/10/19/>

EDIT: It's a dev build so there's no UI (i.e. it doesn't ask for permission to
access the camera). There's also a known issue with some Anroid devices.

(Disclaimer: I work for Opera)

~~~
azakai
Great, thanks for the info!

